# Beware! of d-Limonene in pet shampoo!!



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

| NBC New York


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

How scary! Even one of the Earthbath formulas contains it!

Earthbath Pet Shampoo Orange Peel Oil -- 16 fl oz - Vitacost


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

That's do scary, thank you for posting this!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up Terry. :thumbsup:


----------



## ffalcon (Sep 30, 2008)

So scary. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks Terry. I checked out TropicClean and it's fine


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for the warning, Terry! Scary!:smscare2:


----------

